# Agility Equipment



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I found this on line Agility in A Bag Set (Dog Agility kit Combo Set with Carrying Bag) and I'm wondering what the experts here think. I plan on taking Bentley (almost 11 months old) to some puppy intro agility classes. He seems to have some confidence issues and I believe this will help that issue and that he will love agility. I mainly wanted to get this set for our backyard just to let him get used to the equipment (I would be doing no training since I know nothing about this) and then once he started lessons we could practice a little at home. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

I will preface this by saying that I am NOT an equipment snob....but don't buy this kit. Nothing in it looks like it will hold up for a large dog and it is way too expensive. 

I made all my own jumps out of pvc, very easy and each one ended up costing about $11. Having a few jumps (you could easily make a tire jump too!) and a contact board will be more than enough to get you started! 

Later on, you can easily make weave poles, a table and a broad jump. I haven't invested in a tunnel (the good ones are very expensive)...but most people don't need to. Most pups love tunnels so just going to class and building rental a couple times a week is enough practice for those. 

There are many plans for agility jump construction online. Let us know if you have more questions!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. Time to look up construction plans and put my hubby to work.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It is expensive... You can certainly make a lot of that for much cheaper. But if you are not a crafty person and you have the money. It does not look terrible. If it gives you a chance to practice at home, I say go for it. If you end up addicted, you will probably start to upgrade

Have fun with your training!! I got into agility to help with my dog Sammy's confidence. It really helped too!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I got into agility to help with my dog Sammy's confidence. It really helped too!


Your experience with Sammy is was made me decide we should try it for Bentley (I checked out your website :curtain: I'm not a stalker I swear...just totally impressed with your accomplishments) And if given the opportunity Bentley will go over, around, under anything before he will ever take the most direct route. I'm a major clutz so this should be quite the adventure.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Your experience with Sammy is was made me decide we should try it for Bentley (I checked out your website :curtain: I'm not a stalker I swear...just totally impressed with your accomplishments) And if given the opportunity Bentley will go over, around, under anything before he will ever take the most direct route. I'm a major clutz so this should be quite the adventure.


That makes me smile! I am sure you will have fun. I remember once at a trial when I was having problems with having Sammy refusing the table (stopping and looking at it before jumping up, which is a fault)... Someone told me to just go faster towards the table so he does not stop... Well... Silly boy ran under the table! I just laughed... :bowl:

Enjoy the adventure! 

PS, you will probably want at least 4 jumps


----------

